

Business model: Steal-a-business-model (Rocket Internet Business Presentation) - draugadrotten
http://www.nyemission.nu/resources/RocketInternet.pdf

======
draugadrotten
Rocket internet has made it their business to copy other companies business
models.

This presentation has some very interesting insights into the e-commerce
growth.

What do you think?

